# The link at the top



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Is there something wrong in the code there? Looks a bit odd.

You aren't supposed to see the http:// part of the URL are you?


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

hmmm. the http:// thing is common to me; however, with my version of Explorer I can even see the little tenor sax icon preceding the http:// . Usually when I type www.urlname(dot)com, it automatically changes to http://urlname(dot)com. Unfortunately when I try to state these as examples, the code tries to change them into links (btw, they don't work as links).


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Not necessarilly. In my experience with web page html you can enter 
http://www.urlname.com
This will give a link that looks like: http://www.urlname.com
or
www.urlname.com
Looks like: www.urlname.com
or 
Click me, click me, please I beg you!
Looks like: Click me, click me, please I beg you!
or whatever you want in between the  and  tags and the full URL inside the <a href=""> tag.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Sorry, I was talking about the

```
http://TheSax.info
```
 link, not the SOTW URL in the top field of the browser where you always see http://.

Usually in a hyperlinklink, the "http://" is a necessary part of the html code (a href=) but should not be visible as part of the link. That's why I thought there may be something wrong with the code there.


----------



## Rowka (Jun 16, 2006)

According to the html code for the pages (view source code) the text that is supposed to be displayed is

```
http://TheSax.Info Calendar!
```
It's not a code issue, it's a coding issue.
If it could really be considered an issue at all.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I have some domain names that start with www before the domain name and others that don't have a www part, like TheSax info in this instace. In cases like this I think it's nice to include the http part because without it, it may not be so abvious it is a website's URL. But, to each his own way I guess.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Yes, I know that the www is never necessary, a URL will work with and without, but it's just odd to see it in the visible link, people usually don't do that on purpose so I thought it was a mistake. 

I have some sites that I advertise without the www (best to be consistent for each site), but I would just have the URL without the http bit visible.

Anyway, if it's meant to be like that, then so be it.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I posted the link the way the Great Sax calender Guru mailed to me.
Do not blame the middle-man 

Anyway link is working OK, it is taking you to the printer's site, not to saxinfo.com. That is why it is maybe confusing.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

jrvinson45 said:


> hmmm. the http:// thing is common to me; however, with my version of Explorer I can even see the little tenor sax icon preceding the http:// . Usually when I type www.urlname(dot)com, it automatically changes to http://urlname(dot)com. Unfortunately when I try to state these as examples, the code tries to change them into links (btw, they don't work as links).


What happens if you type in http://urlame(dot)com ?:twisted:


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

kcp said:


> Click me, click me, please I beg you!
> Looks like: Click me, click me, please I beg you!
> or whatever you want in between the  and  tags and the full URL inside the <a href=""> tag.


Thanks, kcp. I've been meaning to ask how people make a name for a link so you don't see the url but you click on the name and there you go. I'm not big on html code. Maybe this should be in FAQ or someplace like that?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

hakukani said:


> What happens if you type in http://urlame(dot)com ?:twisted:


Address Not Found

Firefox can't find the server at urlame(dot)com.

Even if you type: url*N*ame(dot)com, it won't help.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

MartinMusicMan said:


> I've been meaning to ask how people make a name for a link so you don't see the url but you click on the name and there you go.


When you post, use the advanced option so you see all the icons above the message field.

Make sure the URL is copied onto your clipboard (CTRL + C) or (CMD + C)


Type the text you wish to appear as the link
Highlight that text.
Click the link icon (see above near the middle - it has a chain link and world)
Paste the URL (CTRL + V)
Click "OK"


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm practicing.

Thanks, Pete. That's what I was looking for. This should be posted somewhere. It's not obvious or intuitive for some of us.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

MartinMusicMan said:


> I'm practicing.
> 
> Thanks, Pete. That's what I was looking for. This should be posted somewhere. It's not obvious or intuitive for some of us.


If you use the







icon from the post reply window you can make the links by highlighting the text part of your link then clicking the







icon and entering the appropriate link.


----------



## clhuff (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello:

For a concise, intuitive list of basic HTML commands, please visit  this page.

(I imaging a wiki exists as well, but who trusts them?)
FYI,
Huff


----------

